# Stereochilus dalatensis



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2011)

It is fragrant.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 22, 2011)

Looks small! Cross it to a neo :evil:


----------



## ncart (May 22, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Looks small! Cross it to a neo :evil:



Well -- that might be interesting!


----------



## JeanLux (May 22, 2011)

Cool blooms and interesting moss!!! Is this one of the plants that you grow hanging inside a pot? Jean


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2011)

Very nice. I have to check to see if I have one.


----------



## Ricky (May 23, 2011)

Nice flower. I´m just waiting for mine to bloom.


----------



## Shiva (May 23, 2011)

Lovely little plant. I like the flowers too.


----------



## Hera (May 23, 2011)

So cute!! Love it.


----------



## etex (May 23, 2011)

Very adorable blooming!!


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2011)

I checked and I have another Stereochilus. Now if It will only bloom!


----------



## Erythrone (May 23, 2011)

Wow!!! I need it!!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 23, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> Cool blooms and interesting moss!!! Is this one of the plants that you grow hanging inside a pot? Jean


I used to, Jean. But it's in my greenhouse now. But it did bloom when I grew it under lights and hanging on the inside of a clay pot that sat in water.


----------

